# Fuel Consumption Meter?



## DeereBlood (Feb 5, 2013)

I recently purchased a tractor and got into a lot of custom farming operations. I want a better way to track expenses so I was looking for a system that will install on the fuel lines to measure the flow to and from the engine, then give a readout for the total consumption. Basically I want to be able to finish in a field and write down the fuel used, then continue to the next field and watch the counter continue to add up the total use.

Has anyone seen or heard of a system like this? Seems like there should be something out there, but I haven't found anything less than $3000 yet.

Thanks!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm not sure where you could get a setup like that. Have you asked at a dealer if there is an option for one, or is your tractor too old? A more basic way of figuring out the fuel usage would be to fill the tank, do the work, and refill the tank and see how many gallons you put in. Also if your tank is fairly symmetrical, you could use a calibrated stick inserted into the tank to read current fuel level. If the tank is a goofy shape or the fill valve isn't straight, then that wouldn't work.


----------



## DeereBlood (Feb 5, 2013)

Country Boy said:


> A more basic way of figuring out the fuel usage would be to fill the tank, do the work, and refill the tank and see how many gallons you put in.


I would like to avoid this because several of the jobs are up to 40 miles away. I do a lot of it by myself so I don't want to rely on someone to pull a fuel trailer around if I can avoid it, but this might have to be the route I take this year.



Country Boy said:


> Also if your tank is fairly symmetrical, you could use a calibrated stick inserted into the tank to read current fuel level.


I'm hesitant to use this for fear of fuel contamination. Maybe I'll do some thinking on getting a fuel trailer instead.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Should be too hard to fins something. Have you done an on-line search?

Here's something http://www.amazon.com/Hedland-H701A...20496&sr=8-2-spell&keywords=fluid+folow+meter but doesn't look like it will totalize.

You didn't mention if the tractor was gas or diesel.


----------



## DeereBlood (Feb 5, 2013)

Mickey said:


> Should be too hard to fins something. Have you done an on-line search?
> 
> Here's something http://www.amazon.com/Hedland-H701A...20496&sr=8-2-spell&keywords=fluid+folow+meter but doesn't look like it will totalize.
> 
> You didn't mention if the tractor was gas or diesel.


Finding the flowmeter isn't the difficult part. I've been searching online a lot and have finally found totalizers for about $250+ bucks a piece. The problem comes with the diesel engine. I have a John Deere 7710 (diesel) which has the return line that creates the problem. I could put a meter on the suction line and one on the return line and take the difference, but for that kind of money I was hoping for something where I could mount a readout in the cab of the tractor.

It was worth a shot, but I think I'll keep looking!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

DeereBlood said:


> Finding the flowmeter isn't the difficult part. I've been searching online a lot and have finally found totalizers for about $250+ bucks a piece. The problem comes with the diesel engine. I have a John Deere 7710 (diesel) which has the return line that creates the problem. I could put a meter on the suction line and one on the return line and take the difference, but for that kind of money I was hoping for something where I could mount a readout in the cab of the tractor.
> 
> It was worth a shot, but I think I'll keep looking!


Yep. That's why I asked if the tractor was gas or diesel. You might do some researching on older diesel pick-up that could be had with a trip computer. Then do some searching in a bone yard where all the needed parts could be had.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

You might try a marine dealer as they have them for diesel powered boats. Also, some GPS systems can be hooked to a flow meter. I have a Lowrance GPS and it's one of the options. Bye


----------



## skontrol (Jan 30, 2014)

May be subject is still actual

Our company make such installations here in Russia on daily basis.
Cost of proper fuel flowmeter is 350-500 usd and gps/gsm tracker - 200 usd.
With real-time fuel consumption log you will get tracks, speed, front and rear supplement status, rpm, engine temperature and other data (if sensors connected).

Best regards
skontrol


----------



## eurosens (Jan 9, 2017)

Dear colleagues. Several photos about how to measure fuel consumption with return line

http://mechatronics.by/en/service/your-photos/
http://gpsguru.org/topic20-flow-meter-installations.html

Differential flow meter is used
http://mechatronics.by/en/products/flow-control/eurosens-delta/


----------

